# IP displays



## __TD__ (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon, 

Does the UBB format allow you to insert IP addresses as part of a post, automatically?

This would provide us another weapon to discover who these annoying trolls are. Administrators obviously have them as you know my IP comes from AOL. If the format doesn't allow us this, perhaps giving administrative powers to everyone would be another alternative? 

We need help here. The troll infection is starting to run deep. Personal attacks, thread hijacking, wasted bandwith, I don't know how much more I can dish out. People are actually starting to like me. Imagine how that is going to go over a the next lodge meeting of the "loyal order of trolls" local 42. There will be an investigation, embarrasing questions, affidavits, depositions, you name it. 

*muttering in low whispers* "I could be blacklisted if this gets any further out of hand" 

 razzmatazz


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey Jon, where's Razz's avatar?


----------



## __TD__ (Mar 20, 2002)

This is exactly what I speak of. 

This place is going straight to hell!

 razzmatazz


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Razzmatazz said:


> *
> 
> This is exactly what I speak of.
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

The down side of visible IPs (ask me how I know) is that less stable trolls can more easily track you down personally to harrass you, especially if you work for a smaller company.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Razzmatazz said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Does the UBB format allow you to insert IP addresses as part of a post, automatically?
> *


*

Showing IPs gets into many privacy issues including, as mentioned, the ability to more easily track who someone is and where they have been. I don't think showing IPs would alleviate the problems...but more help to increase the ability for people to harass others in other ways.*


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: IP displays*



pixA4 said:


> *
> 
> Showing IPs gets into many privacy issues including, as mentioned, the ability to more easily track who someone is and where they have been. I don't think showing IPs would alleviate the problems...but more help to increase the ability for people to harass others in other ways. *


Agreed.


----------

